# Color in Cookin



## Claire (Jul 18, 2005)

Goodweed mentioned in one of the threads here something that I think bears emphasis.  When you have health problems, nutrition can become a big math problem and suck the enjoyment out of cooking.  One thing that helps is the way Mom taught me to cook.  That is to say, put as much color as possible on your plate.  The more different colors, the more balanced your nutrition is likely to be.  As a general rule, the darker or brighter a color is, the more nutrition in the food (for example, a sweet potato has more nutrition in it than and white potato, darker green in the leaves are healthier than paler).  When Mom taught me to cook, we'd often look at a meal we were about to put on the table and say something that might sound silly:  Hey this meal has no red (it might be yellow, it might be green) and we'd find a way to add the color.  Mom wasn't just be asthetic, she knew that we were missing nutrients.   So make those meals colorful, and you'll help yourself and your family.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Jul 31, 2005)

i do kind of the same thing... it is not a complete meal for me unless there is a green veggie and a veggie from the orange-yellow group.  at dinner time i usually serve the family a salad with a rainbow of veggies, a cooked green veggie like spinach or kale or broccoli, and a cooked orange veggie like carrots or squash.


----------

